# Scorpio and Sudero



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Can any one give me any information regarding these two Grimsby great liners both of which were wrecked in the 1900s around Sarclet Head near Wick 
I have no info other than a couple of newspaper cuttings
many thanks
DM


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Donald,You will probably have this info from your cuttings,the Scorpio stranded 27/09/1907 floated of and sunk,built in 1887 iron145gt Capt.Porter Sudero stranded 30/04/1903 skippers name was Bull.There was another that went ashore at Sarclet Head,she was named Janet wrecked 19/06/1824.
That info came out of a book that i have Donald but i don't know how accurate it is.
Wully.


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for that Wully Aye I have most of it but I was looking foe owners etc The receivers of wreck book in Wick doesnt go that far back so thats why the appeal I was hoping for a pic as well but thats pushing my luck !!!!!!!! The cuttings are on www.sarclethistory.co.uk which Erik updated the other night


----------



## afewleft (Jan 12, 2007)

That Sarclet site's very interesting Donald, thanks.


----------

